# Bbd!!!!!!!!!



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

well i shot this big boy yesterday afternoon. he scored 140 4/8 + or - 1 and minus the drying period. i shot him @ 15yds. with a 12ga. hit him in the spine he dropped right away then was able to hobble over to a lane after i shot at him on the ground(hit a limb and went somewhere) i put a finish shot on him @ 10yds.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats on a nice buck, what county did you get him in?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job! That's a nice looking buck!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations that is a very nice Buck..Wish I had killed one that big when I was your age...Next year it will be a bigger one...Congrats Again.....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, Bbd is right great job!!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

WOW! Great Buck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job and nice Buck!!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Tremendous buck , congrats !


----------

